# Antibiotics and IVF



## Simonechantelle (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello,

Is it okay to take antibiotics at this stage?  I've got a wisdom tooth infection.  I also have RA and a high white cell count. I have been prescribed to take Prenisolone 20mg through this cycle.  I don't want to bump up my immune system with antibiotics if im more at risk of miscarriage, but i saw a different doctor today for my scan who said it should be fine.  

Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Simone


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't know what stage you are at or what you have been prescribed as you have not specified in your question.
But a wisdom tooth infection is potentially very dangerous and should be treated with antibiotics ASAP.

I have had patients needing to come to the ICU where I work with blood poisoning or spreading pus in the neck from untreated dental infections.

If anything is going to stimulate your immune system it is the infection rather than the antibiotics.

Prednisolone may stop your body showing the full extent of the infection allowing it to get worse before you seek help and this is another reason why the infection should be promptly treated.


----------



## Simonechantelle (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm taking Gonal F 300mg 8 days in. 

Thanks for your help.


----------

